# What breed is this BIG dog?



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

My friend adopted the sweetest 3-year-old female today from Franklin County Dog Shelter in Columbus, OH. Such a doll! Very gentle, loves to give you her paw. Easy to walk on leash.

Not much info about her except she was found as a stray, with no chip! 

Given name was Marcy, but my friend decided to change it to Sophia, or Sophie for short.

She was listed as a large "Terrier Mix", 95 pounds, but I really don't think she's a terrier. I'm pretty sure I know what her breed is. Just curious what you all think? Hint: her tail is long


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

I have know idea! But I love it! She's gorgeous!


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

She looks like possibly a bearded collie mix to me. She's adorable, whatever breed she is!


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Or maybe a PBGV (petit basset griffon vendeen).


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Wendy427 said:


> My friend adopted the sweetest 3-year-old female today from Franklin County Dog Shelter in Columbus, OH. Such a doll! Very gentle, loves to give you her paw. Easy to walk on leash.
> 
> Not much info about her except she was found as a stray, with no chip!
> 
> ...


What's your guess? I have no idea.


----------



## flatcoated (Feb 3, 2013)

Looks like a Wolfhound or Deerhound mix to me, and your tail hint would suggest the same.


----------



## flatcoated (Feb 3, 2013)

Or Otterhound.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Looks cute.  

I've no idea what mix would produce that look (poodle, terrier, sheepdog, er?), but I agree looks a lot like a PGVB. There's a big version. They're pretty rare though so I can't imagine one getting loose and never reclaimed by owners.

Oh Otterhounds!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Good on your friend for rescuing  Sophie looks like a real sweetie pie.

If she's curious enough to want to know the breed or mix of breeds, I can recommend these folks. We've done a couple of their tests on rescues with spot on results. They send a kit, you swab and mail it in. In a couple weeks you get the results. You get a history going back to the grandparents, with the percentages of each breed and descriptions of the breeds. 10 or 11 pages in the report, with pictures.

Wisdom Panel® 2.0 | Wisdom Panel


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Lots of really good guesses! My first thought was Bearded Collie, but I just read that the adult weight is 40-60 pounds, and Sophie's 94 pounds! My friend thinks maybe a Bearded Collie, Great Pyrenees mix. 

Thanks, Danny, for the Wisdom Panel suggestion. I suggested the same to my friend, so she's probably going to get the test.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

She adorable whatever she is!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

A Great Bearded Pyrenees 

That's a good guess.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh I found a dog that's listed as a Pyr/Beardie mix

RAGE Rescue of the Week – Bess Â« DFW Rescue Me | a new leash on life


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sophia is adorable, congratulations to your friend.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> Oh I found a dog that's listed as a Pyr/Beardie mix
> 
> RAGE Rescue of the Week – Bess Â« DFW Rescue Me | a new leash on life


Wow yes! Same look and weight!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, I don't have a clue. She isn't at all like any of the (many) breeds with which I am familiar! I'd _like_ to become familiar with her, however!!! I agree with everyone who said she looks like a sweetie. Have you gotten to cuddle with her yet? When do we hear *your *opinion as to her breed (or was Bearded Collie what you meant)?

NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I was curious, so I looked through all the pictures I could find of purebred Bearded Collies. How do you think this one compares to the fluffy little adoptee of Wendy's friend? Do you think that Sophie's face might have the fluffy look from being part Bearded Collie? (I know more Great Pyrenees dogs since I have a Giant Breed dog myself than I do Bearded Collies. I had no idea what they looked like when they weren't groomed for show!)

NewfieMom


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

It is very common for farm families to cross great pyrenees with other herding breeds. The goal is to get a dog that has all of the characteristics of the great pyrenees, but just doesn't roam so far. I would be very curious as to what a DNA test said.

ETA: Forgot to say that I think she is a great pyrenees x bearded collie maybe?


----------



## samralf (Aug 11, 2012)

My first guess was a Tibetan Terrier.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

And my first thought was a Briard mix of some sort. Would be fun to find out.


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

We fostered a dog last summer that was half Great Pyrenees, half border collie...He looked a lot like Sophia, but the bearded collie is a contender, too! Gunner weighed 100 lbs!

Beautiful dog!


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

This is supposed to be a bearded collie. It looks similar to me.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

NewfieMom said:


> Well, I don't have a clue. She isn't at all like any of the (many) breeds with which I am familiar! I'd _like_ to become familiar with her, however!!! I agree with everyone who said she looks like a sweetie. Have you gotten to cuddle with her yet? When do we hear *your *opinion as to her breed (or was Bearded Collie what you meant)?
> 
> NewfieMom


Yes, my guess was Bearded Collie crossed with maybe Great Pyrenees. 

Oh and my friend emailed me last nite saying she and Sophia cuddled on her living room floor and both fell asleep for an hour. And, Sophia already knows where she's going to sleep at night: right at the foot of Patricia's bed. She totally figured it out on her own. 

In about 2-3 weeks we're going to schedule a play date with Maxi and Sophia. Can't wait ! I'll be sure to get pics!


----------

